# Trap/Sporting Clays/Skeet



## Bass Assassin (Dec 19, 2015)

Just curious, any shooters on here? I am an avid sporting clays shooter


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2015)

Hats off to anybody that can hit stuff on the fly, man.  Never had the knack.  I used to be pretty good with a rifle, but now I can't focus front sight, so you know what that means.  That leaves me with using a scope when shooting a rifle, and point and shoot in close-quarters self-defense (which I hope I never have to use).  Not to get political, but if you own a gun, join the NRA.  The numbers count more now than ever, and if you think the threat of terrorist attacks are bad now, strip us of the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 20, 2015)

My brothers and dad and a few others meet up about once a month and make a day of sporting clays. We have a home-made course set up with a scoreboard and everything. Good clean fun and very addictive I might add. Most of us are members of the NRA. I get frustrated when I hear about politicians wanting to take away firearms. I good type a post 10 pages long on that subject but I'll refrain from that. I was just curious if there were any competitive shooters on this site.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2015)

Are you familiar with a Todd Simmons by any chance?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 21, 2015)

Where is he from?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 21, 2015)

Bass Assassin said:


> Where is he from?


The reason I ask is because I knew a Todd Simmons from Bastrop,LA and one from Monroe,LA. Simmons is a very common name from this area.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 21, 2015)

I shoot pistol range 22 cal iron targets at 25-50 yrds using a 6 inch Ruger automatic target pistol. Great fun, and if a terrorist was to come around, he would be sh-- out of luck. The only way these guys can be stopped is if someone in the crowd has a gun and can shoot straight. Which is one of the things the NRA can teach people, along with firearm safety and care.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 22, 2015)

He's from middle Georgia and one of the top skeet/trap competitors.  I've known him all my life and thought you may have heard of him.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry, I haven't heard of him. Don't really keep up with a lot of that national competition. But, a guy that grew up a mile or 2 from me, named Caleb Coody, is a national champion at some level. He comes out to shoot with us every now and then. It is a thrill to watch him shoot.


----------

